# What's a little rain?



## The Poet (Nov 2, 2016)

Rain?

          3 days before harvest, is 30%/40% rain bad for the trics?
They are plants and the trics shouldn't wash off but I wanted to ask is rain bad? 
I could cover them but why, it's a plant so whats a little rain?
Right?
   I could pull them but the strain calls for 45-50 days and it needs 3 more to be at 40 days 'the minimum' with its harder more solid calyxes and more weight. 
The strain is 70% indica and would do well to have those days. 
I may leave them for the full 50 days!
 Trics are real cloudy but not white yet.
 Not amber yet but for one plant. 
Rain... that's a new one.
Help...


                              The Poet...

                                       And Toby...


.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2016)

Put a tarp up. The rain if you allowed to sit on flowering bud will promote mold. Especially in the fall season.  Don't let the buds touch the tarp, that will ruin the buds, put a pole in the middle to keep it off them... Seriously Poet, you don't want to ruin your grow at this stage.

Get out there... good luck.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2016)

PS I have never heard or grown a plant that is 50 days... Mine are always over 60 days.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 2, 2016)

leave em out in the rain.. chance you lose a bunch to rot.
if you can cover them; why not do so.

water wont wash off trichs. but can cause the thick buds to start molding/rotting from the inside out.  


we had our wettest October on record here (rained 29/31 days..ouch)  ..if it wasn't for my greenhouse; the season would be a complete bust. i know rain and the problems it causes  


*you never grown c99 rose? i thought it was ** it was supposedly done at 7 weeks.. but man she flies through bloom


----------



## The Poet (Nov 2, 2016)

Mold! I didn't even think about that!
I'll go out now and ready supports and a tarp to cover them tonight as it's up to '50% tonight and tomorrow' since I wrote last!

     Oh! the strain is Deb's 'Oregon Grown OG'

http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/oregon-green-seed/oregon-grown-og/

                                    Thanks...

                                            The Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2016)

Gently shake any excess water on the plant. If they are soaked maybe use a leaf blower.. it won't hurt them.. Get them as dry as you can.


----------



## The Poet (Nov 2, 2016)

Rosebud...


     No rain yet but I went down to the woods and there is a 6' bushy tree right beside the patch that will hold up a couple of cedar poles for support. Poles and a tarp are on site and ready to cover them. Rain is 50% tonight an 50% tomorrow, then it will be over. Tonight and till the rain stops they will be covered with a big tarp, there!

   I can't imagine what {well yes I can} would have happened before the days of computers.
 I just had my little patch saved from 'another disaster' by knowing the good folks here on my favorite forum. 
   Hey! I need to help y'all out with some money for internet expenses. Got to fix the tractor first but I mean it! 


                                              Thank y'all a lot...{bow}

                                         The 'dry' Poet...

          Postscript:  

   Speaking of Mold... 
   This is what Mr. Bog at 'Bog seeds' means by a specific strain being susceptible to mold. 
They means outside and not inside! 
It rains all the time in the pacific northwest. 
Highest suicide and alcoholism rates on earth.
 My parents went through there after the big war and didn't like it at all. 
Couldn't get home back here to Iberia fast enough.

   I've never experienced mold.
Learn something new around here every day.


                    Thanks 

                        The Poet...


.


----------



## grass hopper (Nov 2, 2016)

poet, i stopped growing outside because of constant mold issues (here in the northeast), just before harvest. keep a close eye for black spots on buds. not much rain will ruin your whole crop. many times it grows from the  inside out where u dont see it till its too late!! better to pick a week early than a week too late. where i shoulda had 5 or 6 pounds, i got a 1/4 lb of popcorn buds!!! many growers here use 3/4 or 1 inch pvc pipe (home depot), to build a mini greenhouse. attach 3 mil poly to outside with half round pieces of same material used to make frame. rerod stakes will secure to ground. will get protection from wind, rain and frost. plants love it.


----------



## The Poet (Nov 7, 2016)

Used the 'tarp idea' which enabled them the extra couple of days to finish. Now they are all in and under a fan. I think mold won't be a problem. Dry when they were harvested and all the trics are real white. A good harvest and a little more bountiful than I expected. 

                                 Thanks everyone for your help...


                                       The Poet and Tobydog...

.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2016)

A lot of mold starts inside the bud and will not show until you break open a bud. Hopefully this is not the case for you.


----------



## The Poet (Nov 15, 2016)

No mold! 

   All dried and in jars now and they never got wet. I covered them with the tarp before the rain and removed it after. Best batch of 'Oregon Grown OG' I have ever grown and no sign of mold. This stuff has passed Satori as my favorite strain, my 'desert Island one'. As good as one would want. Real easy to clone and perfect size plant for me.
    My old dependable workhorse of a plant. Small buds but yields are great.


                                          Thank you...

                                                    The Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2016)

Keep burping your jars... congrats poet.  Happy for you.


----------

